# Hair extensions?



## NYchic (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey everybody, I recently had a hair cut and cut my hair a little bit shorter than I wanted to. My hair is medium length right now down to my shoulders. I want longer hair and am thinking about trying hair extensions?

Has anyone here gotten hair extensions? What has your experience with getting hair extensions been? I am thinking of getting hair extensions in April maybe, just to try but I dunno where to go. Does anyone have any suggestions of what hair slaon in NY to get hair extensions? How much did it cost you? I heard its about $100-200 and it lasts for a couple of months like 4-6 months?

Thanks!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 21, 2007)

i had hair exxtensions before! actually i just took it out a week ago.....my mom actually did it for me, took us an hour or 3 to finish that damn extension. I llike it after it was done...i had my hair passed my shoulder before i started..then after extension it was 22 inches loong!

I actually like having extension..i felt like a mermaid with my long hair.hahha BUt you have to really be careful. u have to wash your hair extension 2x a week or else ur extension will fall off .and you cant brush it alot of times in a day. you have to make sure ur extension is air dry.

I took mines out because i was starting to get a rash because of micro ring and skin contacts plus the heat doesnt work well either.haha

you should try it!

I decided not t get it from the salon because they cost alot of money! it was a no no no for me.

Heres my before i had extensions:







And with hair extensions:

*me in red and thats cellycell






here you can my extensions if you look closely..this is called microring extensions.






let me know if you have any questions. i hope i can help.


----------



## NYchic (Mar 22, 2007)

omg i LOVE ittttt, the long hair looks beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for posting the pretty pictures!

well this is what i did yesterday, i went to this beauty store and bought a clip on hair extension so i can try it and see how it looks before i go to the salon and actually get it done.

i havent put it on yet but i liked it so i might actually go get it done and i found this salon, patricias salon in nyc that i can get it done. i dunno the price yet, i have to call and ask fro prices. but i will prolly get it done too. i cant wait!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 22, 2007)

I got extensions done last summer for about $200ish... It was kind of like a "weave" because the extensions were sewn in. With whatever method that was, it is difficult to wash your scalp and I feel like a lot of product, dandruff and whatever else building up in the initial braid that they to to "sew" the extension into (you don't see the braid, it is under your hair).

So basically it itched like hell and I took them out myself like 2 weeks later. :kopfkratz: I got them done at a fairly cheap place in NJ... and since my experience wasn't that great I wouldn't really recommend going there. I did *really* like the look of the long hair (which was good quality real hair), I just wish it wasn't so uncomfortable when I got it done. :sleepyhead:

Before (just for an idea of how long my hair was)

It was a little above my shoulder:






And with the extensions:


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried clip in extensions last year. I ordered a set online. They were actually really cool. My problem is that my hair is wavy and thick, that there weren't enough extensions for my head. If I ordered more, my hair would have looked too huge. They are AMAZING for people who have thin hair, or hair that's very straight. I would definitly order them if my hair was different. What I liked about them, is that you just clip them out at the end of the day. You don't have to sleep in them, and you can wash your hair like normal. (The brand I used was called easihair)

Now I just use clip in highlights (called easilites). They're fun, and best of all...you're not damaging your hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puff8990 (Mar 22, 2007)

I would love to try them but my hairstylist told me my hair is to thin for them and the only other salone that I found that is willing to do them said it would be $1500. I could put a down payment on a car for that much. Ouch!


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 22, 2007)

do you remember the site you got them off of?? id love to get some extensions since im used to long hair and had my chopped off back in decemeber.

note to self: never cut hair shorter than the shoulders.


----------



## puff8990 (Mar 22, 2007)

I would love to know where you got them too. I agree never cut your hair if you get it to the point where it is long. Of course I had mine cut not by choice. I tried a new stylist and I asked for a "trim" and next thing I knew I had a bob. Needless to say I am going through the pains of growing out my hair and extensions would be a lifesaver.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 22, 2007)

i didnt get it that cause i know it will be expensve...i went to a site called yourhairshop.com and they showed you all the different types of hair extensions..I chose the micro-ring extension cuz itll look for proffesional and celebrities used that method than the sew in. I was able to put it up or down, without being obvious i have extensions on.

They had tutorials so, my mom and i bought the hair and the rings and put it ourselves.hahha

Now its summer i decided to get a cut. So i got a bob cut now, i heard its in for spring and summer.

i can always put my hair extensions again if i want to have long hair again.

But it takes hours.hahah


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 23, 2007)

I wanted extensions an i bought mine at sallys. I bought the hair weft and sewed the clips on myself. If buying from sallys I would reccoment cutting the two pieces and sweing them together since the hair is thin or look for a thicker version. I like the clips their not hard to use and stay in well when u get the hang of it.


----------



## rehnuma (Mar 28, 2007)

is it too expensive? m plnning to get pink and purple onez ...


----------



## KatJ (Mar 28, 2007)

justdragmedown, i did the same thing when i bought the vienna hair, it's much thinner than the more expensive euronext hair


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 29, 2007)

its cheap! I paid 1.99 for the clips and then about 15 for the hair i think. I had alot though, i still have hair left over. If I were you I would get the blonde real hair and dye it with semi perm. or perm dye if it's safe since I dont like the look of the fake hair much, its up to you though.


----------



## xjudyx (Mar 29, 2007)

i got a set of i think 10 synthetic clip ins for around $70 at extensions.com

i like them alot since it was the kind you could curl if you wanted curly or straight.

too bad my hair isnt a med. to dark brown anymore! boo!!


----------



## Ancsus288 (Nov 15, 2012)

400-500 usd, if you want longer hair the prices longer


----------



## Trust Hair (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi . Dear . it is better idea to buy hair extension . but in fact hair extension have some items . included hair weft . micro ring hair , keratin hair , pu hair weft . ...

about the price of hair extension . it is depends on which hair material you buy .           and which quality you buy . but i think that 100usd to 200 USD is expensive . i suggest you to buy clips hair weft . it is easy to use . and don't need to go to salon . maybe you can make by yourself .

if you go to salon . you can ask them weather they have remy hair ? remy hair is more soft and good handfeeling. 

more kownlege about hair . you can search in internet :"B-trust hair "


----------



## TrishyT (Mar 6, 2013)

I recently bought some clip in hair extensions from a website called Undercover Glamour. They sell both 18" and 22" full head Remy hair extensions which is the best quality human hair. It cost me Â£79.99 for 22" full head blonde hair extensions and i was so impressed with the quality, quantity and length that i purchased some more hair pieces which weighed a total of 20g each costing me Â£14.99 for each set, i bought 3 sets so i received 60g in total so i currently wear 160g of hair when i go out as my hair is quite thin and this amount of hair really makes it look thicker, fuller and more longer. If you wanted good quality hair but didn't want to spend a fortune in salons then this option is still really good

Happy shopping and hope this info has helped!

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## dwamk (Nov 14, 2013)

i can recommend site for professional hair extensions


----------

